
Blog to become a better programmer - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2018/12/13/blog/
======
majikarp
A good walkthrough to installing Hexo:

[https://ericdouglas.github.io/2016/08/21/how-to-create-a-
blo...](https://ericdouglas.github.io/2016/08/21/how-to-create-a-blog-with-
hexo/)

